# Feuerstuhl Bug?



## str8fromthaNebula (16. Dezember 2010)

hab mir mit 525 den bauplan für den feuerstuhl gekauft ,wollte ihn erlernen wird mir angezeigt dieser zauber is für euch nich verfügbar ?!


----------



## Moonfly (5. Januar 2011)

str8fromthaNebula schrieb:


> hab mir mit 525 den bauplan für den feuerstuhl gekauft ,wollte ihn erlernen wird mir angezeigt dieser zauber is für euch nich verfügbar ?!



Worgen? Habe in einem anderen Thread mitbekommen, dass es momentan bei den neuen Rassen Probleme geben soll.


----------



## Gater_hunter_ (5. Januar 2011)

ich hatte den feuerstuhl schon in meinem buch und jetzt ist er weg scheint ein bug zu sein... hab auch schon ein ticket geschrieben mal schaun wie lang das wieder dauert^^


----------



## Avolus (5. Januar 2011)

Moonfly schrieb:


> Worgen? Habe in einem anderen Thread mitbekommen, dass es momentan bei den neuen Rassen Probleme geben soll.



Da es sich um den Feuerstuhl handelt, würde ich eher auf Goblin tippen.
Ansonsten gibt es tatsächlich derzeit Probleme mit den neuen Rassen in Bezug auf Rezepten, insbesondere auf den Feuerstuhl/Chopper.
Mit dem nächsten Patch soll das Problem aber behoben werden.


----------



## Snowhawk (13. Januar 2011)

Gleiches Problem mit meinem Goblin 

Nitrobooster weigern sich auch krampfhaft auf meine Stiefel zu gehen... argelgargel


----------

